# Corsair TX 650m died, need new one for 4-5k



## zapout (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,  
My corsair TX 650m died on me,  the psu is shutting off with a click sound. 
I've tested it with paper click method also,  it turned on for a few second but shut off after a click sound. 
This unit is out of warranty. 

So I was planning on buying a new psu. 
My budget is between 4-5k.

Config-
-A10 5800k
-ASUS F2A55-M LK2 PLUS
-8gb(4x2) corsair vengeance 1600mhz ram
-1tb wd blue,  500gb wd blue,  500gb Seagate 7200.12
-dvd drive
-4x120mm fans
-apc back ups es 650
Plus, I was also planning on buying a gpu,  preferably 750ti. Now I will buy it some time in the future as need to invest into a psu now. 

Please suggest a power supply.


----------



## Limitless (Feb 8, 2015)

corsair GS600


----------



## zapout (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm considering Seasonic S12II 520,  the corsair one above comes with 3 years warranty,  whereas seasonic comes with 5. 
I'm not in touch with the current power supply series from difference companies. 
So,  waiting for other members for their input on this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 8, 2015)

Seasonic S12II 520w @ 4.9k


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Limitless said:


> corsair GS600


it has been dicontinued.


zapout said:


> I'm considering Seasonic S12II 520,  the corsair one above comes with 3 years warranty,  whereas seasonic comes with 5.
> I'm not in touch with the current power supply series from difference companies.
> So,  waiting for other members for their input on this.


seasonic is better. get s12ii 520. if you are going to buy from online shops, make sure the seller is overclockers zone(online) only.



The Sorcerer said:


> Important Note:
> 
> The current Seasonic distributor for India (Tirupati Enterprises) is only honouring warranties for those units that are purchased directly from them. As of now, many dealers have reported that they are either not honouring warranty for Seasonic units distributed by them by creating some hassle during RMA process and referring them back to the dealer. Long story made short, they are making dealers to discourage them from selling online, though some stores have said that they're doing the same with physical stores who have their own site for selling online.
> 
> ...


----------



## zapout (Feb 8, 2015)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] thank you very much for the info. I'm going to buy the seasonic S12II 520. 

Another question,  should I buy it from snapdeal?,  the seller is overclockzone but I'm hesitating because of snapdeal. 
Or should I order it from their site itself?,  any experience of buying from them?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2015)

zapout said:


> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] thank you very much for the info. I'm going to buy the seasonic S12II 520.
> 
> Another question,  should I buy it from snapdeal?,  the seller is overclockzone but I'm hesitating because of snapdeal.
> Or should I order it from their site itself?,  any experience of buying from them?



even i dont trust snapdeal nowadays. you can get the item directly from overclockerszone website. or even from ebay. you may get good coupons over there.
Seasonic 520W Power Supply 80 Bronze S12II 520 | eBay


----------



## zapout (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay,  I'll order it from their site or from eBay.


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2015)

Ordered the seasonic S12II 520 from eBay for 4995.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2015)

If you are hesitating, then buy from overclockrszone directly. Or else you can look at Coolermaster GM series. GX II series. Antec vp Series. I think they have High current gamer or something, but I am not sure of the OEM. Antec also has Edge series, but I am not sure if they're good or not. There are plenty of options now. Honestly, I wouldn't invest money in a product whose distributor is so....exotic. I am not sure how good Antec RMA is, but distribution i hear will now be handled by Acro Engineering (for Mumbai it is or was Prime ABGB).


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2015)

I've already order the seasonic one from eBay.  Form what I've read online, rma service of seasonic is quite good. 
I was planning for corsair purchase,  because of their after sale service,  but their lineup aren't as good as before,  atleast in my budget. Antec is also good but I've a holy image about seasonic in my brain as they are the oem manufacture of most of excellent psu. 

Also now I'm worried if I've ordered the psu too early. I've checked with a local psu that I've lying around and it was running fine with system .  But I'm still  worried if after all this the problem turned out with some other component .


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2015)

zapout said:


> But I'm still  worried if after all this the problem turned out with some other component .



I am assuming you did the clip test after disconnecting all the cables, yes?


----------



## zapout (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes I did,  I'm just worried. 

By the way, what can be the reason for the psu to fail? 

How I got the TX 650m - 
I purchased a vx450 in 2008.  In 2013 my whole system got fried because of earthing problems(atleast I think it was that),  so I thought to replace every component at the time, vx450 was working fine mind you. But I still submitted it for replacement,  and got TX 650m.  
So this one only lasted 2 years. 
There was no signs of failing before it went dead.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 10, 2015)

zapout said:


> Yes I did,  I'm just worried.
> 
> By the way, what can be the reason for the psu to fail?
> 
> ...


Maybe I was lucky as I used to have TX650M. Nowadays reputed manufacturers products are also failing though warranty saves us all.


----------



## zapout (Feb 13, 2015)

Received the psu today,  brother took the delivery.  I'll install it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 13, 2015)

congo


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2015)

Just for information -  what I've read in online reviews this unit has single rail configuration,  but labeled as dual rail.  The labeling is wrong. 

Exert from johnyguru review- "Neither the manual nor the cabling made any indication of what went to what rail, so I popped the cover off. This unit does not have two 12V rails at all - it's a single 12V design."

- - - Updated - - -

I tried to test the corsair psu before putting it in the box.

First grilling noise started coming from it then a "white spray" (it was not exactly smoke, more of chemical thing) started coming from the psu.
I think something exploded inside the psu. The white stuff filled the whole room. The smell was horrible.
And after i dragged the psu outside i saw some liquid stuff coming out of the psu.

I was really sacred, at least there was no actual explosion/flames. 

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/IMG_20150214_152659270_HDR.jpg

*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/IMG_20150214_152752720_HDR.jpg


*i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp225/borncrysis/IMG_20150214_152712296_HDR.jpg


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 14, 2015)

I can't really confirm 100% from these images. But, it seems as if your caps have leaked. Busting caps like this is the worst case senario. They usually bulge and go down.

Over the years corsair have degraded there quality. Although there ASS is good. Still, they majorly use capxcon, samaxon and other el chepo caps even in there higher end psu lineup instead of good Japanese caps.

It was bound to happen sooner or later. Surprisingly enough, there units only last upto there warranty time. After that you have to buy another one(making planned obcelence). 

That was the only reason, I bought myself an Antec vp budget series. Seasonic is also good. Avoid corsair if you can from the future if you want your product to last more than there warranty.


----------



## zapout (Feb 14, 2015)

The spray of the gas/stuff was very intense,  psu was on the floor,  and the gas was touching the upper wall of my room. 
It was like a fire hose. 

I'm done with corsair.


----------

